# HELP! Taxidermist messed up deer mount



## Archery_Guy (Jul 16, 2012)

So I have a problem with my taxidermist. I took in my largest buck I had ever shot November 18 it green scored 153 where I am from it is like shooting a 180+ class. I went yesterday to check on my mount to see how the progress was going. it was supposed to be a "right turn wall pedestal" well its nothing like it. its a regular wall mount with a slight left turn with its head sticking slightly upward. I said that it wasn't what I wanted and he told me that it was what I wanted. so he grabbed the receipt and I showed him a copy of mine and he said O I must have looked at the wrong one when I did your mount then he said I owe you next time. the taxidermist I took it to is supposed to be the best in the world. I had already paid $400 into it and still owe $200. So I was wondering what you all thought, what you would do and what my options would be? Thank you.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

he needs to make it right and he is now out the mount. I would do one of two things... tell him to make it right, or decide if you like it as it is and have him drop the extra $200.


----------



## Archery_Guy (Jul 16, 2012)

Bucks said:


> he needs to make it right and he is now out the mount. I would do one of two things... tell him to make it right, or decide if you like it as it is and have him drop the extra $200.


he is going to have to make it right then because I don't like the pose that is on it at all. Thank you.


----------



## Archery_Guy (Jul 16, 2012)

here is the picture of the buck I had shot.


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

Definitely ask him to make it right, you might be waiting for a while again, but at least it would be right. I would assume he would want good word of mouth rather than you telling everyone how he screwed it up..


----------



## Archery_Guy (Jul 16, 2012)

Triggins said:


> Definitely ask him to make it right, you might be waiting for a while again, but at least it would be right. I would assume he would want good word of mouth rather than you telling everyone how he screwed it up..


I talked to him and he said that he will make it right. thank you for your help.


----------



## Grateful Hunter (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been there and he must make it right, why pay more money for something you didn't ask for?


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

Since it was his mistake, then making it right on his part should not be a problem. After all -- if it was his deer, he probably wouldn't be happy either.

He should have no problem paying for a new cape and re-doing it.....

CAMX Wildman


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

....and I forgot to mention....

SUPER-NICE Buck!!!

CAMX Wildman


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

He should make it right. If the cape was professionally tanned, he should be able to re-hydrate it and re-mount it on the form you chose for it. I am surprised that he didn't offer to do that in the first place.


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Matt....even this old dog learned something. I didn't know that a cape could be remounted after it was on the form and finished.

CAMX Wildman


----------



## Archery_Guy (Jul 16, 2012)

thank you all for your response.. Thank you CAMX Wildman for your nice buck comment. He told me that he could rehydrate it as well. I didn't know that it could be rehydrated neither CAMX Wildman. we learn something new every day.  still waiting to get it back. I'll be posting pictures of it as soon as I have it on the wall!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Good to hear, hopefully it works out for you.


----------



## tminc (Mar 2, 2013)

beautiful deer,goodluck,post a pic when u get him back!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

tminc said:


> beautiful deer,goodluck,post a pic when u get him back!


x2...


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

I bet he is the best in the world.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

People are scared to death of being flamed here on Archery Talk, just saying.:mg:


----------

